# Recommended year for an Eos? Large Differences?



## livejamie (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting a used Eos and was wondering if there were any significant changes between certain years that I should keep in mind when looking around? Style-wise or mechanically or feature-wise.

Thanks!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Best Years*

'09 or newer. That year had an improved 2.0T engine (Timing chain replaced belt) and improved roof seals. Newer models ('12 on?) also have better technology features.

That said, I'm very happy with my '07. Tight as a drum with yearly Krytox applications. and 2.0T going strong (Cross fingers!)


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

2010+ have the interior refresh and the better engine.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonB6 said:


> 2010+ have the interior refresh and the better engine.


Apparently you have no clue what the Eos is all about.

There has been no interior refresh since its inception other than mechanics.

The redesigned 2.0T engine was introduced in 2009.

Newly engineered top seals were also installed beginning in 2009.

Do you actually own and drive an Eos? Just curious.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DavidPaul said:


> Apparently you have no clue what the Eos is all about.
> 
> There has been no interior refresh since its inception other than mechanics.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I did not use the word "refresh" in a manner to your liking. 2010's have a better steering wheel, bluetooth standard, updated gauges, and the touchscreen radio. 

FYI - I used to drive a 2010 EOS which I chose over a 2009 leftover EOS, after directly comparing the 2 side by side. Now I drive a 2013 BMW E93, which is BMW's 3 series hardtop convertible, if you're not familiar. I've also owned at least one of each of the following VW's: Type 1, MK2, MK4, MK5, B6 and EOS models. 

PS - I do realize that the 2010 radio in the pic is the NAV unit but the non-NAV unit is fairly similar in looks (actually the screen is a bit larger on the non-NAV) and this was the best pic I could find without spending too much time searching.

2009










2010


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BostonB6 said:


> Sorry if I did not use the word "refresh" in a manner to your liking. 2010's have a better steering wheel, bluetooth standard, updated gauges, and the touchscreen radio.
> 
> FYI - I used to drive a 2010 EOS which I chose over a 2009 leftover EOS, after directly comparing the 2 side by side. Now I drive a 2013 BMW E93, which is BMW's 3 series hardtop convertible, if you're not familiar. I've also owned at least one of each of the following VW's: Type 1, MK2, MK4, MK5, B6 and EOS models.
> 
> ...


You are definitely correct regarding the improved steering wheel on the 2010 and the radio. 

My O9 SW was very bland plus which is why I installed the MFSW flat bottom and RNS510.

Your current vehicle is very impressive. Post a pic or two.

David <><


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No pics handy but it looks just like this:


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

DavidPaul said:


> The redesigned 2.0T engine was introduced in 2009.
> 
> Newly engineered top seals were also installed beginning in 2009.


I now own two Tiguans and an Eos. I am now spooked about the tensioner being an issue on the Tiguan forums with the 2.0T with a timing chain.

Does this issue cross over to the Eos's -- specifically, the 2009 Eos? If yes, can the tensioner or some other fix address this problem before I have a major problem?

Also, I read this issue was quietly addressed by VW on the Tiguans mid-2012. Both Tiggies are still under warranty, but I am still curious ... can this be confirmed? Would it apply to later year Eos's, too?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

oasis said:


> I now own two Tiguans and an Eos. I am now spooked about the tensioner being an issue on the Tiguan forums with the 2.0T with a timing chain.
> 
> Does this issue cross over to the Eos's -- specifically, the 2009 Eos? If yes, can the tensioner or some other fix address this problem before I have a major problem?
> 
> Also, I read this issue was quietly addressed by VW on the Tiguans mid-2012. Both Tiggies are still under warranty, but I am still curious ... can this be confirmed? Would it apply to later year Eos's, too?


I'd imagine it would be a potential issue with all Gen.1 EA888's without the revised tensioner.


----------



## FSJ Guy (Oct 30, 2014)

Or you could search for a older model VR6 equipped EOS and have a timing chain and 2 more cylinders. :- )

People will debate the 2.0 vs 3.2 motors forever, but I like the low end torque.

However, the newer models have more up to date features (bluetooth, etc) 

If you're interested in the Smart top module, note that there is different compatibility with the red and white dashboard displays.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

DasCC said:


> I'd imagine it would be a potential issue with all Gen.1 EA888's without the revised tensioner.


So, there is a revised tensioner. I had read about such a thing existing but I never saw a confirmation that takes it from just being an internet rumor. Is there a part number? Are more parts involved? Does the engine have to be dropped? Is this a non-issue with my 2013 and 2014 Tiguans?




FSJ Guy said:


> Or you could search for a older model VR6 equipped EOS and have a timing chain and 2 more cylinders...People will debate the 2.0 vs 3.2 motors...the newer models have more up to date features...If you're interested in the Smart top module...


I already have an Eos. I'm happy with it. I have all of the features I want and then some with the 2014 Tiguan I now also have. I just want to know if I have something to worry about (apparently, I do), and what I should do (sell it or pre-fix it).


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

oasis said:


> So, there is a revised tensioner. I had read about such a thing existing but I never saw a confirmation that takes it from just being an internet rumor. Is there a part number? Are more parts involved? Does the engine have to be dropped? Is this a non-issue with my 2013 and 2014 Tiguans?


Here is some info on it. It was supposed to have been switched some time in 2013. Someone recently posted about a failure on their MY13.

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=3619

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55992 

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47128


----------

